# Drama...in Dallas?



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Chicagosports.com



> Dallas soap opera: We know how players get a coach fired. They just curtail their effort. But how do players get an owner fired? It turns out padded slippers and fluffy towels aren't enough to overcome Mark Cuban's insincerity, disingenuousness, hypocrisy and pretension. Anyone get the picture here? The Mavs players surely have. They are 17-12, which would be cause for celebration with the Bulls. But the Mavs were 25-4 at this time last year. And they're 4-10 on the road, the only top Western team with a losing road record. There has been talk of Dirk Nowitzki's bothersome ankles and Michael Finley's injuries and slump. But insiders and players say the same spirit and drive are gone, emptied by the double dealing and personal aggrandizement of owner Cuban. It's one reason why All-Star guard Steve Nash talked of going to Toronto when he becomes a free agent.
> 
> Players are confused about the constant personnel changes, like the deals for Antoine Walker and Antawn Jamison that have left only five players from last season's conference finals team. Even now, Cuban is talking about taking on troublesome Rasheed Wallace. Promises to popular veterans like Tim Hardaway and Nick Van Exel were broken. Players were upset with Cuban's obsessive courtship of Pat Riley last season that held up coach Don Nelson's extension. Now, insiders say, Cuban will dump Nelson the minute Riley says he'll come aboard.



If this is true, then this stuff is getting me worried. 




> Now, insiders say, Cuban will dump Nelson the minute Riley says he'll come aboard.



Why don't we sign him as a assistant coach like we did Del Harris.

Man I hope all this stuff is straightened out. :no:


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> Chicagosports.com
> 
> 
> ...


Sports writers were invented to start trouble where there isn't any.
There only other purpose is to make stuff up to sell papers.
Cuban owns the Mavericks. He doesn't need to make up excuses to fire anyone.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Drama...in Dallas?*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> Sports writers were invented to start trouble where there isn't any.
> ...


Eck freakin zactly....


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Drama...in Dallas?*



> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> 
> 
> Eck freakin zactly....


Thankyou

The sad part about this is people will read this garbage and because it was in a newspaper they will now state it as fact and repeat it to 20 other people who will repeat it to 20 more people etc.....
It will then become a true fact and I can guarentee you that someone will say "but my cousin heard this from.... so I know it is true:laugh:


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

The Media can take quotes and twist them and blend them into their story to make something into nothing. Happens all the time... remeber the Sheed to dallas rumors? That got completely twisted and blown up over nothing.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Drama...in Dallas?*



> Originally posted by <b>lastlaugh</b>!
> 
> 
> Thankyou
> ...


So true - it amazes me how some people will read something like this and not ask for any "facts", but believe it on sight.

Anyways, it also amazes me how the Mavericks will have a lead of at least 5+ points, Walker sits down and the team forgets how to space and all of a sudden, the lead is lost and the Mavs then have to try and get back that fighting will to win.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: Re: lalallalala...Re: Re: Re:*



> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> 
> 
> So true - it amazes me how some people will read something like this and not ask for any "facts", but believe it on sight.
> ...


Because Walker gives our offense a lot of structure. They free-wheel a bit too much. They can be a great team if they played a fast-paced half court offense.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

What a shock, chicago wants some players from the Mavs roster, and this article comes from where?



Anyway, this is a pretty funny post. It's all opinion and no fact.


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

The fact of the matter is we started out slow. The media can kiss Nelson's :kissmy:


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Bilous Lies article 

from: www.Dallasbasketball.com


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

*Remember*

I said this was going to happen first. Thanks Cuban for breaking up the best team in the league.

Here is what will happen end of the season, Nelson will get fired and hired by Toronto, Nash will move Toronto and Dirk will soon follow.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

*Re: Remember*



> Originally posted by <b>benfica</b>!
> I said this was going to happen first. Thanks Cuban for breaking up the best team in the league.
> 
> Here is what will happen end of the season, Nelson will get fired and hired by Toronto, Nash will move Toronto and Dirk will soon follow.


And heres what will happen too: You might actually have a decent post some day if you'd being such a hater.


----------

